# 2004 Kia Sedona Minivan



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

This is the wife's ride, I'll have more pictures of the outside later. Here is the old Double DIN radio that plays CD and Cassette (yeah, what are those?!?). As of right now the only thing I've got nailed down is the head unit and mobile video (have some head rest monitors I'm putting in). Amps, speakers, subs, wiring and sound deadener are still in the air. 










Nothing out of the ordinary really. The first thing I had to do was remove the faux wood trim bezel from around the radio:










Next came the vents and heater controls. This took a little more just for the simple fact they had like 8 different plugs that you have to disconnect to pull the thing out:










Next came out the screws that hold in the radio to the dash (on a bracket that attaches to the radio).










The first radio I put in was a Eclipse AVN6600 navigation unit. Not bad at all, but I had something else up my sleave:



















Rage Against the Machine in Concert.. Booyah.










More to come shortly. Just digging up more pictures.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

sweet start anyway. nice head unit


----------

